# Orchids in the apartment



## practicallyostensible (Apr 24, 2007)

I thought you all might get a kick out of my growing space --which takes up a fair amount room in my little studio apartment :sob: . I was able to pack in a little over 30 orchids and a few begonias, the others are in a proper greenhouse or under growlights back with my parents. Anyone else have a particularly ridiculous set up?


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 24, 2007)

My orchids take up more space in my <300sqft apartment than my kitchen table  ridiculous enough? (no picture, I've been busy w/ school and it's not clean!)


----------



## Marco (Apr 24, 2007)

i stack the boxes i get shipped plants in to create make shift tables.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2007)

There are threads showing orchid growing areas.


----------

